# 10/26 Navarre pomps



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hit the beach before first light this morning. Fleas were hard to come by but I managed to find enough to fish with. Got two pomps, one being one of the nicer fish I have caught lately. Also caught a few whiting. Bite shut down at 930ish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Theres a nice dinner. 

I can't wait until this front passes. The bite should definitely be on after. Ready for some 20 fish days


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Real nice Pomp!!! Hope you are right Chris!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice! Good looking pomps! Can't wait to start catching them!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



Chris V said:


> Theres a nice dinner.
> 
> I can't wait until this front passes. The bite should definitely be on after. Ready for some 20 fish days


One day last year, I caught 28 Pompano standing on one place with my flyrod. They were all caught early just as the sun rose.

I released all but the first six legal ones.

Those days happen! Be on the beach when it does! :thumbup: C2


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

what was you using on your fly rod to catch them?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> Those days happen! Be on the beach when it does! :thumbup: C2


We had at least 5 days last fall with 20+ including a 31 fish, 2 hr session far down West Beach in GS. I hope it happens that good again this fall.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Flies*



coin op repair man said:


> what was you using on your fly rod to catch them?


Clousers fished deep and slow. C2


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I wouldn't need near that many in one trip to be happy!! That be crazy, I'll be out there.:yes:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



wtbfishin said:


> I wouldn't need near that many in one trip to be happy!! That be crazy, I'll be out there.:yes:


I've also had days of no fish or one fish: Feast or Famine. When and if I can't raise fish on the flyrod, I'll switch to spinning and fish further out. Sometimes it pays; sometimes not. That's why it's called fishing.

BTW; I make what I call 'jig flies' They look just like a Clouser but with a jig head. They work sometimes. 

Lots of ways to fish for those Silver Ghosts of the Emerald Coast. C2


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris I may need to ease over to OB one day when the run comes....seems like y'all get better numbers down that way


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Get ready dude because it won't be long. I honestly don't think there are more fish here, but I think we have a topographical (I think that's right) advantage. We don't have the first bar, second bar and outer bar arrangement here. Most of the time it's pretty much just the trough and outer bar and the trough is deep close in with the outer bar rarely more than 80-100yds out. In areas where the bar swings close, it forces the fish into a bottleneck and makes for a perfect interception point for pomps as they move down the beach. When you get that setup in close proximity to a good washout, it's as close to shooting fish in a barrel as it gets


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm way over in WC on 30a, and it just maybe the fence thing (greener on the other side) but I always feel like fishing is better on both side of me gulf and bay . I'm studying Pomp patterns to tie up, and C2 a lot agree w/you on a jig type fly :yes:


----------

